# [FreeNAS] looking for libjpeg.so.11



## buddace (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm freenas user and looking for this file: libjpeg.so.11 I'm installing mldonkey core and need this file. Where can find it ?


----------



## gilinko (Feb 20, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290

This should be asked on the freenas forum (as you have done here). So please stay in the relevant forum.

As for your question. libjpeg.so.11 is a part of the jpeg-8 software, and you need that installed to get that particular file. So you need to update that in what manner freenas allows you to do that.


----------



## buddace (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for answer, a lot of link but... no link for my file


----------



## buddace (Feb 20, 2010)

I found it: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/graphics/jpeg-8.tbz


----------

